# Paramedic equivalency in Canada



## MaccheroniMedic (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello guys! 
I am brand new on the forum and I have a question for those veterans around here. 
I am a military medic with consistent experience and qualifications in military medicine. Through the years I have collected myself a bunch of civilian qualifications, such a Diploma of Paramedical Science, Aremt registration, MRP registration and stuff like that. 
I would like to tackle equivalency in a Canadian province, doesn't really matter which at the beginning but preferably east coast. Any advice on the most viable route for that? 
Immigration is not a concern since I am gaining permanent residency through a family member so no problem with gap filling and stuff like that. 
Thank you so much


----------



## SpecialK (Apr 20, 2018)

It sounds like you've gone through ASNSW?

I've looked into going to Canada; it's either Primary or Advanced Paramedic.

When I looked Primary was like advanced first responder (they didn't even start IVs) and Advanced was pretty much ICP.

It might have changed, tho.  I do know each province is slightly different.  I only really looked at British Columbia since there's a direct flight to Vancouver.


----------



## cprted (Apr 20, 2018)

SpecialK said:


> I've looked into going to Canada; it's either Primary or Advanced Paramedic.
> 
> When I looked Primary was like advanced first responder (they didn't even start IVs) and Advanced was pretty much ICP.
> 
> It might have changed, tho.  I do know each province is slightly different.  I only really looked at British Columbia since there's a direct flight to Vancouver.


Not sure when you were looking, but Primary Care Paramedics have had peripheral IVs in their scope since the mid 2000s.

Scope varies a bit place to place, but here is an example of the Primary Care Paramedic (PCP) and Advanced Care Paramedic (ACP) scope from the Ontario Paramedic Association:



> The PCP skill set includes:
> 
> semi-automatic defibrillation
> blood glucose testing
> ...


----------



## MaccheroniMedic (Apr 30, 2018)

is there a province where you would advise to apply in order to get the better chances of getting equivalency for a foreigner?


----------



## ambulance (Apr 8, 2019)

Could anyone suggest the best province for overseas paramedic looking to immigrate to Canada? I have obtained an Advanced Diploma in paramedic science from Australia through Recognition of prior learning. Is the RPL pathway is considered equivalent to Canada advanced paramedic?


----------



## cprted (Apr 9, 2019)

ambulance said:


> Could anyone suggest the best province for overseas paramedic looking to immigrate to Canada? I have obtained an Advanced Diploma in paramedic science from Australia through Recognition of prior learning. Is the RPL pathway is considered equivalent to Canada advanced paramedic?


Check these guys out.  Run by a couple of Paramedics from Australia and the UK who have recently immigrated to Canada. I believe the Advanced Diploma from Auz is considered equivalent to Canadian Advanced Care Paramedic.









						International Paramedics Canada
					

International Paramedics Canada. 723 likes · 2 talking about this. Interested in moving to Canada as a Paramedic, but don't know where to start?  Check out our site to support you in your journey to...




					www.facebook.com
				




www.internationalparamedics.com


----------



## ambulance (Apr 9, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Bishop2047 (May 2, 2019)

I did my Primary Care Paramedic in Canada, and then my EMT-P in the states (live near the border). It was a bit of a hassle and the skills are roughly the same but there is no question that there is far more didactic schooling as part of both the PCP (Primary Care Paramedic equivalent in skill to an AEMT) and the ACP (Advanced Care Paramedic) in Canada. 

Currently they are considering stretching the PCP program to 3 years in Ontario while it remains a 1 year full time plus clinicals, or 2 years in other provinces. The ACP program is typically an additional 2 years. After coming back to canada I did my ACP here (though I was licenced as an ACP already with my AAS from the states) and ended up with a Bhs. 

Once licenced in Canada post writing the COPR https://www.copr.ca/ you can work in every province, though there may be slight variances in endorsed skills above and beyond the national scope set forth by https://www.paramedic.ca/site/nocp . 

Best bet is to call whichever province's licensing body you hope to work for and see what you qualify for. I went through New Brunswick and have since moved around the country for work (back there now).


----------

